# Anyone else watch Pikapetey?



## um_pineapplez (Aug 23, 2016)

coulda sworn I saw one of you at the most recent stream.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 23, 2016)

His animation is good, but some of them creep me out.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 13, 2016)

I only ever saw one of his works, his introduction for one of the "I Hate Everything" videos, with Cool Cat


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 13, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I only ever saw one of his works, his introduction for one of the "I Hate Everything" videos, with Cool Cat


He just finished one where trump hijacked Pokemon Go to make everyone vote for him.

Now I'm sad all of a sudden because there aren't any weekend streams to watch.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

they have made the only Gangnam Style meme i enjoy, so yeah


----------

